# Poljot Silver age moonphase.My new toy.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I just received this watch from Roy.

As an avid collector of all things Swiss and expensive,I have been getting fed up of paying out lots of cash for watches.I have spent thousands on watches,and never been satisfied.

A good friend of mine in the US,collects Russian watches,by the hundred!!

He has always swore by Poljot being great value for money.I have always wanted a moonphase watch,but a decent one has always eluded me.Not meaning Glycine,Limes etc are not good watches,just never did anything for me.

Poljot make several moonphase watches,all of them nice enough but in my opinion some of the dial and case designs are a little weird.This was my first thought when I saw the Silver age.Very strange lugs,smaller case smaller than I am used to at 38mm.Swore it was not the watch for me.But everytime I visited Roy's site,I had to have a look to see if it was still there.Found myself clicking on the enlarged pictures several times a day,just to convince myself I did not want it.We all know where this is leading?

I posted a watch for sale which Roy expressed an interest in,and offered me a trade.After much messing him about on my part(sorry Roy).I decided on several Russian watches,one of them the Silver Age.

It arrived this morning,god I am impressed!! Fit and finish on it is as good as anything Swiss I have owned worth 4 times the price.

Dial is silvered,with blue Romans,dial centre is striped.Hands are all blue,with date winow at 12.00.The little moonphase window has a little hand and a scale of numbers up to 29.5,this represents the lunar cycle lasting 29.5 days.This cycle consists of New moon,first quarter,full moon,and last quarter.There are also four other phases used known as waxing crescent,waxing gibbous,waning gibbous and waning crescent.At the time of writing this the moon is in waning crescent and 21 days old.Sorry to bore everone with this,bit I think it is real cool.

The watch case is all stainless,due to the strange lugs that protrude out from the case,the watch sits well on the wrist and is very comfortable,although the blue leather strap is quite stiff,and I hope it will wear in to become nice and soft as it seems good quality.Strap and buckle are both signed Buran.crown is onion shaped.It also has a display back,novel but not needed on a movement with no finishing,and I am not a real fan of display backs,still nice enough.Both front and rear crystal are mineral,so have to be careful of door handles with this one.

Comes in the regular Poljot flat box with instruction booklet.It is a limited edition of 999,but this remains to be seen,as other Poljot limited editions are not so limited,and keep returning,like the Aviator Chronograph.

I could not be more pleased with my new watch,it exceded expectations 100%.

I would advise anyone thinking of a more expensive Poljot,but it,you will not be dissapointed.

Roy was a real pleasure to deal with,as all of us know,and very patient with my lack of communication.Thank you Roy.

Hope this post has not bored anyone.

Thank you for reading


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Alex,

I am glad that you like it.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Alex. I am eyeing a Poljot, just need the cash although they are extremely good value for money from what I hear. I think you convinced me of the quality of the watch, and Poljots in general. Could you let us know how good it is at keeping time?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Hi,

I set the watch this morning about 11.30,so far it has not deviated + or -.So far so good.

I also had a Poljot aviator chrono old style from Roy.Set this up around same time,it has lost 1 sec so far.Pretty damm good in my opinion.Quality on this is also superb.Big rugged mechanical chrono,looks great,even the factory strap is good quality.

Wore this on right wrist for a few hours today,and came inside,I noticed even in a mormal lit room the lume glowed brightly.

If you are considering a Poljot,buy one.Very impressed here,no moans at all.

Alex


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Alex

I'm like you. Years & mega cash thinking the big names were best. Since joining the forum I have learnt lots. I have 2 Poljot chronos(via Roy) I think they are well built. Disability friendly - big crowns!

I have a few on my wish list. One is a Poljot tonneau chrono. Maybe some day.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It's terrifying when you look back and add up the money spent and lost on big name watches.

I have really had enough.Russian watches may not be up there with the big name Swiss stuff,but Poljot are not far behind,the mid priced watches.

I have a few Vostok,an Orion Skeleton,and a Raketa,belive me they can give as much pleasure as a Â£1000 watch.They may not have refined decorated movements,but at least there in house,lol.That was a joke.

At the price many Russian watches sell for I can buy a new watch every week,that should stop me getting bored with my watches.They have their own character,and quirks and still bring enjoyment,and that is what it's all about.

How many watches still make you smile when you wear them?I used to spend more time worrying about scratching my watches,and wiping of smudges,than enjoying them.With these it is not so much of a big deal if you mark them,not a hundred pound a scratch!!!

Alex


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

I have quite a few Poljots in my collection (although probably one less than I should have..)

I am now convinced the "ltd. Edition" tag they apply to their watches is a little bit suspect.

It does not detract from the watch, or its quality, but I am certain it is not correct.

I bought a couple of Poljots in Moscow from an official shop in the famous GUM centre. I was asked if I wanted a plain or exhibition back. The chap behind the counter had a shoebox full of poljot case backs all stamped with a number. He pulled one out and fitted it...

Ltd. Edtion....Somehow I don't think so....

Eric.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I take all limited editions with a pinch of salt,if they make money then who would not be tempted to make more?

I fully agree that maybe they are not so limited.

At least with most Poljots the edition is a whole design,a lot of Swiss limited editions are maybe a different coloured dial with a bit more engraving on the caseback,and costs several hundred more than the regular model.

I did not buy the Silver age becuse of its limited status,only becuse I liked it,and that is the best reason.

Alex


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

Alex,

I don't take limited editions with a "pinch of salt"!

If it is a limited edition of so many pieces and more are made that is basically dishonesty and a fraud.

Whatever you say about Swiss limited editions at least they are all numbered correctly and accounted for.

If you want to pay more for one fair enough, if not get the standard model.

I know Poljot are anxious to get western money and they ripoff other companies designs with nary a care, but to fiddle the limited editions is beyond the pale in my book.

I bought two "limited edition" Hanhart chronographs so have an interest.

Neil.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I would like to think that the Poljots I have bought in the past, are the limited editions they claim to be, but I just cant see it.

I have a Breitling design Poljot (the first I bought from Roy) I have seen so many sites selling this watch both in the UK and internationally, and the fact that I saw at least 30 of them on one Market stall in Moscow leads me to conclude that there is no way they only made 999 of them.

As a classic example I have a Hamilton that is limited to 2002 watches worldwide (Roy sourced it for me last year)..If you wanted to buy one of them now I think it would be a difficult task. However if you want a Poljot Breitling design (or Jetmaster as I have seen it called elsewhere) that is supposedly limited to 999 I think you could have one by the end of the week.

Regards.

Eric


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What I said about Swiss watches was no insult.I mean to say,most limited edition watches,are not worth the extra money,unless you happen to collect that pariclar brand.

I have owned more swiss watches than I can remember.I have spent thousands on watches and owned some limited editions before that were just a different dial and inscription,like the Schumacher speedy.I was not infering that the Swiss go out and release these models and when sold out release the same watch,but they do release more limited editons with yet another different dial,same watch though.This is not an attack on anyone who may collect these watches,just an example.

The Aviator by Poljot how many have now been produced?More than 999.

A true limited editon is a completely new watch design,not a rehash of a current model.

I am in no way tying to say this is better than that,Russian,swiss,Japanese, we collect what we like.My original post was to praise the Poljot not to slag off any other brands.

Saying this it is all my opinion,and you have yours.So everyone can agree to disagree.

Please no attacks or severe posts just because I have written down my thoughts.There are too many US forums we can go to argue.

Alex


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

Alex

I would disagree that special Limited editions are not worth the extra cost.

All Limited edition Swiss watches that I know of and have owned, regularly make a good premium over the standard model.

e.g. Speedmaster mission series.

Speedmaster 125.

Breitling Red Arrows, Blue Angels etc. (poljot even thought it worthwhile to copy the Montbrillant Blue Angels model)

BTW I have inhabited a number of US fora over the years and have never had one argument.









Neil.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

As I said we both have our opinions.

I am not talking about resale value,they fetch more because you pay more when they are new.A normal Navitimer costsÂ£**** and a limited edition a little more,makes sense that it is going to fetch more used.

If this discussion is going to move into talking about Swiss watches,I suggest we move it to the swiss forum.

All I wanted to say was I enjoy my Russian watches,funny how these discussions move sideways.

Alex


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Alex,

Ltd edition or not, who cares!. Poljot are bloody great, I've owned many and still have two, would never sell them. One of mine is a Ltd and I've tried to obtain another one for over a year with no success, so some of them I think ARE ltd. I cannot think of a single gripe with any Poljot I've owned - BRILLIANT.

G.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Garry,

This is what I tried to get across,and failed.

They are superb watches,mine are keepers and more planned when cash flow will allow

Alex


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

..........Let me know which others you get and what you think.

G.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Will do.

For all those interested,the Silver age has lost 20 seconds since purchase,approx 5 days,amazing!

Alex


----------

